

Buy and Sell Your Unused Groupon-like Coupons - wiks
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/02/groupon-lifesta/

======
stackthat
Someone was actually trying to do this in UK (saw them on Dragon's Den). Good
idea but needs marketing power.

